# Manton and Smith



## dave429 (Dec 29, 2021)

Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				




Manton and Smith Gold Eagle. Looks neat


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Log in or sign up to view
> 
> 
> See posts, photos and more on Facebook.
> ...



Link tells me I have to log in-how about a screenshot?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Manton and Smith Gold Eagle. Looks neat






Freqman1 said:


> Link tells me I have to log in-how about a screenshot?



pics to archive: (i don't LOG-IN)











my Favorite tank graphic,
almost like an Avatar.😎


----------



## dave429 (Dec 30, 2021)

Any idea what year this bike was made? Does it look like the front fender is on backwards?


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2021)

I can see the ad without logging in too. Anyway the bike is about a 1950-53. Looks like price is down from when I saw it a year or two ago. Nice bike with a very hard to find tank if it’s missing. The wheel set appears to have been changed (3-spd). Easy to find the missing parts and yes the fender has been on backwards since the first time I saw it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 30, 2021)

Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## dave429 (Dec 30, 2021)

@cds2323 So this has been for sale for a while?
Are the bars original? They look super wide. Think it’s a fair price?


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2021)

@dave429
I don’t know if it’s been for sale for a long time. I know it was for sale in July of 2020 for $400. A buddy of mine in Chicago looked into it but the guy wasn’t interested in shipping. Same pictures. I have photos of the same bike on my laptop that I downloaded from my phone in March of 2019. But I didn’t save any info from the ad I saved them from. I think it’s worth it, I’d buy if it was local.

The bars are likely original. I have two with the braced bars that are original. They’re 28” wide tho. Those look like the big 30” ones. Should be Wald bars.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Here you go


----------



## dave429 (Dec 30, 2021)

@Kickstand3 Those bikes look awesome. I really like that green one.


----------



## mrg (Dec 30, 2021)

These have very odd tanks, seems like instead of redesigning a new post war tank they had leftover pre war hanging tanks and just added a center section spacer to widen the tank and wedges on the bottom for looks


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> These have very odd tanks, seems like instead of redesigning a new post war tank they had leftover pre war hanging tanks and just added a center section spacer to widen the tank and wedges on the bottom for looksView attachment 1537601
> 
> View attachment 1537603




And there's that 1937 again! 😎


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 31, 2021)

How hard is an original chain guard to get?  That one doesn't look like the ones on the green or blue bikes above.


----------



## stezell (Dec 31, 2021)

Same chainguard used on early 50's Shelby bicycles. 
Sean


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

The “Zep “ guard was used on some of the more deluxe prewar M&S and others including Iver Johnson & Monark, also sold aftermarket, there are a few variations with little differences


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2022)

Easy to look at without logging in!!! Kinda cool looking bike!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 2, 2022)

A NOTHER ONE


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 2, 2022)

@bicycle larry
Nice bike , but the truss rod bracket is backwards. The swan truss rods should end up behind the head set, not in front.


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> The “Zep “ guard was used on some of the more deluxe prewar M&S and others including Iver Johnson & Monark, also sold aftermarket, there are a few variations with little differencesView attachment 1538443



Very true Mark and don't forget also on a few prewar Shelby models...

@THEGOLDENGREEK


----------

